# Oto Feeding?



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I have two oto's in a 10g tank. The tank is near a window and will turn green in a couple weeks without the oto's. How much and how often should I be feeding the oto's algae wafers, cucumbers and so on?


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

locojay said:


> I have two oto's in a 10g tank. The tank is near a window and will turn green in a couple weeks without the oto's. How much and how often should I be feeding the oto's algae wafers, cucumbers and so on?


As long as there is regular algae in there they will munch on that, you can suppliment with some algae wafers or pellets, two otos don't eat that much so you may have to experiment with one wafer at night and see what is left over in the morning... It is not that easy to say "Yes, feed this and feed it this often..." because I sure don't know how much natural algae you already have in the tank to eat and whatnot... Good luck!


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I've been feeding them half an algae wafer once a day. I break the half into seperate peices to the can each have their own peice, not sure if that's needed but it seems to work for them. Anyway, last night I noticed their bellys are getting kind of big so thought maybe I was overfeeding them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I feed my otto's 1 algae wafer thats broken into 4 pieces (every other day) because it makes it easier for them and my corys to eat it so you could try that but I noticed when there was algae in my tank they didn't pay attention to the wafer.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

if your tank is in direct sunlight i would switch to feeding every other day and see how that goes.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I think I'll go with every other day and see how they do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

But if you constantly get algae I wouldn't feed them algae wafers because they would start eating that and will stop eating the algae till they start to get really hungry.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> But if you constantly get algae I wouldn't feed them algae wafers because they would start eating that and will stop eating the algae till they start to get really hungry.



So I'd be better off feeding them cucumbers or something like that instead of the wafers?

If it's better I'll give it a shot because I do need these guys to keep my tank clean. Actually I might have to give them a wafer once in a while for my sons sake, (4yr old). He loves to give the fishies "cookies" :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Well thats fine, they may just not eat much since they will be full on the algae.


----------

